# Entering the pellet world.



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

This is just a thread for my records to show on which date I became cold smoke and pellet friendly.. with the purchase of an AMNPS and torch.


----------



## david r (Jan 29, 2018)

Those torches are fun!   just bought one this past weekend myself.   I got a tube for the pellets....  kinda disappointed,   kept going out.   I got kind of a cheaper electrical smoker and I just felt I wasn't getting enough smoke at 225,  so I got it to add some smoke flavor in there.   was overall pretty happy, but the thing kept going out.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jan 29, 2018)

david r said:


> Those torches are fun!   just bought one this past weekend myself.   I got a tube for the pellets....  kinda disappointed,   kept going out.   I got kind of a cheaper electrical smoker and I just felt I wasn't getting enough smoke at 225,  so I got it to add some smoke flavor in there.   was overall pretty happy, but the thing kept going out.


Are you using your smokers generator and the AMNPS at the same time? I found using both did not allow enough air flow to keep the AMNPS burning. I got far better smoke using the AMNPS and just the heating element.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

Mine is just for cold smoking.  If it works outside the smoker it will work inside mine. Lol


----------



## david r (Jan 29, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> Are you using your smokers generator and the AMNPS at the same time? I found using both did not allow enough air flow to keep the AMNPS burning. I got far better smoke using the AMNPS and just the heating element.



I am!   thank you for the suggestion.  I will try just using the tube and the heating element and not filling the tray.  That makes perfect sense.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

Weeeeee....


----------

